# Help for Scouts



## SportingClub (Oct 28, 2004)

I've queried the MTA on this as well, but I'm looking for a trapper willing to come to Glyndon and talk informally to ten or eleven Cub Scouts about trapping. Perhaps bring some traps, demonstrate their use, maybe bring some pelts, etc. Nothing fancy. The boys like this kind of thing, especially if there are items they can look at and touch. Any help would be appreciated. We are hoping to have someone for a meeting this Thursday night at 7.

John Salter
[email protected]


----------

